# Finally a buck picture!



## corkdecoy (Sep 26, 2007)

I set out a StealthCam under one of my apple trees a month ago. I have had lots of pictures of whitetail does- one or two each day, but no bucks- at least not until last night and this morning. Our weather has turned cold, with a hard frost last night, after mild weather so far this fall.

Why did these bucks show up now, and not earlier? Weather? Rut (peaks in Maine in mid-November)? I just hope to meet the big guy in the woods in the very near future!


----------



## corkdecoy (Sep 26, 2007)

These bucks also showed up last night!


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

Hopefully you get the one in the first pic. The ones below look like kissin buddies!!!
Nice pics.

I finally decided to get a camera. So far I have some good does and fawns, but tomorrow morning I am going to move it to a new spot that I scoped out. Hopefully the 4x4 comes back and brings the dominant buck with him!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

The first pic is a nice one. :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just don't shoot the spike. I HEARD that they have a good chance for becoming a trophy buck if given a few years. Dont give me the I thought it was an antelope excuse. :lol:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Go get em!!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nice first pic. I would like to see another pic of that buck later but with yous sitting beside it with a big smile. GOOD LUCK


----------

